# Anna Belle



## Missdaisy (Dec 3, 2009)

My lazy boxer, Anna Belle


----------



## Sayj (Dec 3, 2009)

AWWWWWWW Lovely pic:mrgreen: look at those eyes awww:thumbup:


----------



## jensgt (Dec 3, 2009)

Aww!  Thats a great picture...this is my Boxer Chloe...picture from last spring when she was in her funny ear stage..I need to take some new pics of her.


----------



## farmerj (Dec 3, 2009)

they are a beautiful animal.

My mom just had to put hers down after 12 years.  bladder tumors.

We shall miss you Angel.


----------



## wescobts (Dec 21, 2009)

I have never known a lazy boxer, the two next door to me are on the go 24/7


----------



## xmaxonx (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice pup. I also like that shot..good job.


----------



## TampaWeddingPhotos (Dec 27, 2009)

Not a boxer, but here's my pup:


----------

